# XML in ein Byte Array transformieren



## y0dA (30. Jan 2013)

Hi!
Kennt jemand ein Tutorial oder eine Seite wo beschrieben steht wie ich eine XML Struktur mittels XSLT in ein byte array bekomme?


----------



## Marcinek (30. Jan 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das geht.

Sicher, dass du XSLT meinst?


----------



## y0dA (30. Jan 2013)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das geht.
> 
> Sicher, dass du XSLT meinst?



Naja grundsätzlich ist es mir egal womit ich transformiere, habe nur gestern aufgeschnappt dass das möglich sein soll. Hierzu kann ich aber auch mit google nichts finden.


----------



## Marcinek (30. Jan 2013)

Glaube auch nicht, dass das geht... Jedenfalls ist das nicht der Sinn von XSLT.

Was möchtest du denn  machen? - Wieso muss die XML in ein ByteArray?

Man kann die Datei einfach Byte für Byte einlesen oder als String einlesen und dann zu einem ByteArray.


----------



## y0dA (30. Jan 2013)

Was ich machen muss:
Client sendet an ein Servlet Daten in einer XML Struktur und selbige muss ich parsen können (staX) sowie im Speicher (also nix Datenbank usw.), eventuell auch noch komprimiert, ablegen können und bei Bedarf dann wieder von bytearray in xml umwandeln damit ich es wieder durchsuchen kann etc. Sprich ich muss meine XML Daten parsen können und im Speicher ablegen können wenn ich sie nicht brauche.


----------



## Marcinek (30. Jan 2013)

Also parsen geschieht immer im Speicher (RAM) 

Habe mir nun statX nicht angeschaut, ich würde mich aber wundern, wenn das Framework nicht jeden normalen Stream lesen könnte.

Egel ob String, Byte, ... Object


----------



## y0dA (30. Jan 2013)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Also parsen geschieht immer im Speicher (RAM)
> 
> Habe mir nun statX nicht angeschaut, ich würde mich aber wundern, wenn das Framework nicht jeden normalen Stream lesen könnte.
> 
> Egel ob String, Byte, ... Object



Mir ist schon klar dass das Parsen im Speicher passiert , es geht nur darum dass wir - leider - die Daten der Applikation nicht in einer Datenbank schreiben können sondern halt im Speicher halten oder im Filesystem des Servers ablegen - eigentlich bräuchten wir wohl sowas wie die BerkeleyDB (grad gegoogelt).


----------



## Marcinek (30. Jan 2013)

Hä? 

Auf keinen Fall.

Du bekommst die XML als String. Übergebe diesen an den statx und gut.

Speicher sie mit normalen mitteln auf die Platte.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## y0dA (30. Jan 2013)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Hä?
> 
> Auf keinen Fall.
> 
> ...



Wir müssen eine Cache Applikation bauen  - um die Daten aufm Filesystem abzulegen müssen wir uns auch noch was schlaues überlegen weil es ja viele Daten und somit viele Files werden...ich mag nicht..


----------

